# How to post thread ??



## jazzbo (Sep 3, 2006)

Would someone please help me??? I have been a member for years. Recently even paid the fee thinking it would be easier to run an add. The new website is not user friendly. What am I missing? How do I place an add to sell a saxophone?? Please help. Thanks, jazzbo


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

You should be able to go to the area you want to post in (sounds like the marketplace for you), choose the right category for horns, accessories, mouthpieces, etc: and hit the “start discussion” button at the top


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

jazzbo said:


> Recently even paid the fee thinking it would be easier to run an add.


No, this just gives you access to the premium section and have fewer ads. It is nothing to do with Classifieds sections, and if you read that somewhere please let VSadmin know because it is misleading information.



jazzbo said:


> How do I place an add to sell a saxophone??


It should be exactly the same way you posted this. I cannot understand why you are unable to.

Go to the saxophones form sale forum, do you not see the thread posting button? (Says _Start Discussion_)

Or are you getting error messages, if so please say what they are.

_NB: I'll move this to forum problems section_


----------

